
Cannabis becomes legal in Canada - sanqui
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/17/cannabis-becomes-legal-in-canada-marijuana
======
CitizenTekk
In terms of health and economy, Canada can now be the key to other country
that will revolutionize how people will look up and perceive to the benefits
of Cannabis to health and to society while reaping profits from it. Such a
great day for Canada.

